# Lights for a non-planted tank



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I've started a goldfish tank (55 gallon) without any live plants and I need suggestions for lighting, right now i'm using Hagen glo fixture with the same bulbs I used for when my tank was planted, but the algae is starting to become a problem. What kind of lights do you guys use for for non-planted tanks?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Off hand, without LIVE plants, I would suggest looking into the many L.E.D. light fixture options which are available. Energy efficient and generate no heat.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Mick2016 said:


> Off hand, without LIVE plants, I would suggest looking into the many L.E.D. light fixture options which are available. Energy efficient and generate no heat.


What kind of LED fixtures would you recommend? Every google search nets me LEDs for planted or reef tanks.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Some of those advertised as such, in fact, may not be very effective for plant growth - depending upon, in part, how deep the tank is. For example: One model which beams light from the water's surface all the way down to the substrate may work fine with a shallow tank, but does very little for a deeper tank - unless only floating plants are near the surface (and, therefore, close enough to the light source). Personally, I favour fluorescent lighting for planted tanks.

HOWEVER: If you are NOT planning live plants - that is, just using the fixture to "light up" the aquarium - then most L.E.D. lighting systems can be used on any tank whether or not it is made/advertised for "live plant" use . . . AS LONG AS it can be properly fitted to (or suspended above) the aquarium.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Mick2016 said:


> HOWEVER: If you are NOT planning live plants - that is, just using the fixture to "light up" the aquarium - then most L.E.D. lighting systems can be used on any tank whether or not it is made/advertised for "live plant" use . . . AS LONG AS it can be properly fitted to (or suspended above) the aquarium.


Yea i'm not planning on any live plants, just want a way to light up my aquarium without algae growth. I was wondering how everyone else lit their non-planted aquariums so it gives me an idea how to light mine properly.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ah, ALGAE. Reducing the amount of time the light is left on may be able to cut down on the algae growth. Also, be conservative in the amount of food given. Any which is not eaten right away by the fish(es) stays in the tank providing "food" for the algae. If not already done, position your tank in the room where it will get the least amount of daylight shining through the windows into the water.

I know next to nothing about goldfish. I wonder if there is some kind of "bottom feeder" fish or snail that is compatible with goldfish which can do a little housekeeping. Perhaps someone else in this forum can point you in the right direction there.

This link may help: Aquarium Algae Control: Top 10 Algae-Busting Tips


----------

